# Animal Cruelty = Slap on the wrists !!!!



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

*Please read & Sign the petition *
*

Hugh Meixner - Aggravated cruelty*
*201* Signatures   ​
Published by Mark Nieuwenhuys on Oct 25, 2010
Category: Animal Welfare
Region: Australia
Target: Department of Justice and Attorney-General of Queensland
Web site: http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2010/...
Background (Preamble):
Hugh Meixner, a Texan who migrated in 2004 to work horses here in australia, plead guilty in the Bowen Magistrates Court to animal cruelty. 

In court, prosecutor Sergeant Dave Blundell called for a prison term after giving a gut-wrenching description of the mare's injuries, which included the horse's *head being so swollen both eyes were closed* and *multiple cuts, grazes and welts including a haematoma in the vulvar region.*
 
Barrister Bronwyn Hartigan argued for a good behavior bond and Magistrate Athol Kennedy, after lengthy consideration,* imposed a two-month jail term, suspended for 15 months.*
Petition:
The owner of the four-year-old chestnut mare had warned Meixner that the horse was hard to load. The court was told by the prosecuting officer, Sgt Blundell, that Meixner flogged the mare with a lariat so viciously he told the owner "not to look at it or you'll bash me". 

Sgt Blundell added that "Her head was swollen, both eyes were closed, there were lacerations to the offside front leg, grazes to her face, welts along the length of its back,* internal injuries that caused it to pass blood,* rope burns and a large haematoma in the vulva area."

RSPCA Queensland spokesman Michael Beatty said the decision by the magistrate appeared to be totally out of touch with community expectations.

"A man beats a horse half to death and walks away with a suspended sentence ... yet again an opportunity to make a stand against animal cruelty has been ignored and the general public is quite rightfully feeling let down and totally disillusioned"

"It appears that the police prosecutor argued long and hard for a jail term to be imposed but this was ignored by the magistrate and the defendant has walked away with little more than a slap on the wrist."

This case was prosecuted by the Queensland Police, not the RSPCA, but the man was charged under the Animal Care and Protection Act (2001) with animal cruelty.* Under the Act he could have been liable to a $100,000 fine or two years imprisonment*

We the undersigned, as law abiding and tax paying Australian citizens, want Hugh Meixner to be summarily deported for his barbaric actions toward a defenseless creature and for his willingness to flout Australian law.
Sign the petition​


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

**bump** has anyone signed ?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's awful! I posted about the lady who starved 50+ horses and all she got was a $1000 fine! I bet that horse will never load now.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> That's awful! I posted about the lady who starved 50+ horses and all she got was a $1000 fine! I bet that horse will never load now.


Yes I read that one so sad... People can be so sic & cruel:evil:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Why did the owner just stand there and let him do that? What a sad situation.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Why did the owner just stand there and let him do that? What a sad situation.


Yeah I dont know..... apparently this person called himself a trainer.
Even the most un educated of people can tell abuse from correction.


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Signed 
That is just sickening. Makes me so mad! poor horse I hope they actually do something about it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

This is what I'm afraid will happen when/if someone ever catches my DJ's killer - even though several horses in our area have been beaten to death. It makes me wonder if there will ever be justice for DJ...:-(


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Y'all, online petitions do nothing but make the signers feel as if they've done something important without having to actually DO anything. They're useless.

OP, if you're really interested in making sure something like this doesn't happen again, I suggest you study the laws in your area concerning animal abuse/neglect. 

Attend town hall meetings, meet with law enforcement and your legal representatives, and make your voices heard. The only way to get these laws enforced is to use your voice and voting powers.

As it is, the defendant has already received his sentencing. If you don't like it, then make sure in the future this travesty of justice isn't allowed to happen again. There's nothing you can do at this point to affect the outcome of Meixner's trial, but there is for future cases.

I don't know how Oz justice works, but here in the U.S. once sentencing has occurred, that person cannot be tried again and receive a different, harsher punishment for the same crime.

They can be tried again for another crime of the same type, but not for the one for which they've already received a sentence.

So instead of wasting your time with online petitions, if you're truly irate and distraught at the slap on the hand this abuser got, GET INVOLVED and make sure things like this aren't continued to be swept under the rug.

Yes, he should have received more than probation, but he didn't. I blame the horse's owner more than I do Meixner. They had the responsibility to make sure their animal was kept safe and free from harm, and they failed.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Y'all, online petitions do nothing but make the signers feel as if they've done something important without having to actually DO anything. They're useless.
> 
> OP, if you're really interested in making sure something like this doesn't happen again, I suggest you study the laws in your area concerning animal abuse/neglect.
> 
> ...


I see what your saying.... But the petition is not to make a change its to cause awareness , And if enough people are aware of what happened the bigger the uproar will be , & then there's the possibility of change. Wouldn't be the first time 

I know the laws and the fact is the justice system was soft . 

It's a big country and to get directly involved I would have to travel 1628km .... So raising awareness is a good start.

Thx for your input though and for something more local I will def follow your advice.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I was #2. 

I know people have contacted national media organisations. Beyond that there isn't a lot we can do. 

We may not be able to deport him or re-try him - but we can make sure that all horse owners are aware of this incident so it does not happen again. An online petition does exactly that - raise awareness. 

What else is there that the individual can do? Beat down his door? I imagine that this case has already taken his employment, possibly some of his friends, and community respect. All that is left to do is warn people so the this doesn't happen again. It's pretty horrific, and just makes me trust the horse indust

Thank you for posting this link though


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Saskia said:


> I was #2.
> 
> I know people have contacted national media organisations. Beyond that there isn't a lot we can do.
> 
> ...


Thats right  
& your very welcome .


----------

